

The website of the world's first-ever web server - Garbage
http://info.cern.ch/

======
stuartk
It would be more impressive if the site was actually running on the original
server and software, but I imagine that machine is safely tucked away in their
museum.

~~~
corin_
Indeed it is.

    
    
      The historic NeXT computer used by Tim Berners-Lee in 1990, on display in the Microcosm exhibition at CERN.

------
jbermudes
An archived copy of the first web page uploaded can be found here:
[http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/T...](http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html)

~~~
timmorgan
It has always bugged me when someone (usually my mom) says that a target page
is linked to the source page (reverse from normal web speak). Now I notice
that Berners-Lee himself spoke of hyperlinks in that way on the first page:

    
    
        Everything there is online about W3 is linked directly or indirectly to this document
    

[edit: clarity]

